

Your First Rails App in 10 Minutes - DevFactor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nyzl3pVXp4

======
DevFactor
Hey,

So I was a long-time fan of services like TeamTreeHouse, RailsApps & OneMonth.

I really am a big fan of quality education being available for everyone, and
because of that I've opted to open source my CS education on YouTube.

I'm starting with Rails, and I will eventually work around to more core CS
topics like circuits -> logic gates -> binary -> assembly -> c -> Data
Structures -> Algorithms etc.

If you like it subscribe and I'm looking for all the feedback I can get on how
to make it better :)

